

PHP’s hidden strength - joxie
http://rc3.org/2012/06/30/phps-hidden-strength/

======
frugalfirbolg
I'm meaning to check out Haxe, which is a metalanguage that includes PHP[1] as
a compile target. Strict typing and object oriented approach, plus using the
same language to target client-side web and native code.

[1] <http://haxe.org/doc/targets/php>

